# San Francisco Fatty



## tacman (Jul 27, 2009)

I was cold smoking some more salmon for canning this morning on top of my ccsv and decided why waste the warm smoke so I took a look through the cupboards and modified a stuffed meatloaf recipe that is very popular with my family and cooked up my first fatty.

After much discussion, we decided to call it the *San Francisco Fatty!*

I started with 1 lb of moose burger and 1 lb of mild sausage. Mixed them together....Sprayed some Pam on Saran Wrap to help keep the meat from sticking and rolled it out.



I cooked up a box of beef flavored Rice A Roni _("The San Francisco Treat"_ .... hence the name *San Francisco Fatty*) .... added 1/2 cup of sour cream (will use more next time to make the rice moister) .... spread it out on a plate and cooled it for a few minutes in the freezer.

Pressed the Rice-A-Roni together for the center....



_SIDE NOTE: Notice the flat cookie sheet underneath.... this was an afterthought that I slid under after rolling it out....next time, I will Saran Wrap the cookie sheet as this allowed me to turn the fatty easily while I was working as well as served as a platter when I placed it in the freezer to firm up._

While it was chilling in the freezer, I attempted my first bacon weave which I saw posted somewhere on the site.



_SIDE NOTE: I again laid out Saran Wrap and sprayed it with Pam in order to keep the bacon from sticking. The Saran Wrap was an excellent aid to help roll a perfect fatty on the first try. Being cheap, I had purchased some inexpensive bacon that was on sale. I Will NOT Make That Mistake Twice! It was way to thin and easily broke apart as I tried to weave it. In the future, I will purchase a good quality thick sliced bacon for fatties._

I slid the fatty into the smoker at 250 for 3 hours, then turned the heat up to 375 to crisp the bacon for another 35 minutes. Final internal temp was 185.

The finished product.....





_(Last) SIDE NOTE: The flat cookie sheet worked wonderful for removing the fatty from the smoker. I just lifted one end with a long spatula, and slid the cookie sheet under and repeated for the other side._

Some of the side note info may be old hat for some of you but, being new to this process, using the old noodle sure worked out for me and I thought I would pass along some of what I had learned for some of the other newbies!


----------



## damone (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, Tacman!

That last picture looks great!


----------



## tacman (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you.... we sure enjoyed it... looking forward to trying that concoction of yours next time we do a fatty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks delicious Tacman


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 27, 2009)

Moose fattie.  That's a new one on me.  Great job.  Don't be too quick to run out and bet thick bacon for a fattie weave.  Often times it doesn't cook well and comes off soft.  I prefer to wrestle with a good quality (like a Farmland) normal bacon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yet another new kind of Fattie for the record books. Great job Tacman on a nice bacon weave. All you have to remember is "One cooked is one Hooked"


----------



## dexter (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a good looking fattie!!!!!  Well done!!!


----------



## rivet (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting fattie, and the idea of moose sounds great! Dude say's it right~ thick cut bacon is just too thick for a proper fattie. Farmland and Oscar Meyer seem to work the best over here. High quality meat-to-fat ratio and every single slice in a package is as good as the center one.


----------



## tacman (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input / feedback on the bacon.  I will keep my eye out for a good sale price on a better quality of regular sliced bacon.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2009)

That looked pretty good, but I must admit after reading the title I expected to see a bunch of fruits and nuts inside.


----------



## tacman (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm....nuts and fruits wrapped in a piece of meat on a smoked meat forum..... is that kind of like an oxymoron?


----------

